# LEDs on the plows



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

TIR3's on the plows (perfect for in / out of driveways) and facing front on the top. Whelen 600 series linear strobes 90w facing rearward. All adjustable patterns from cab. At night when it is snowing the strobes are almost too bright.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Sweetnessss


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;496331 said:


> Sweetnessss


x2. The only thing I don't like is another set of wires to unhook with the plow.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

,,,,,neat,,,,,


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;496310 said:


> TIR3's on the plows (perfect for in / out of driveways) and facing front on the top. Whelen 600 series linear strobes 90w facing rearward. All adjustable patterns from cab. At night when it is snowing the strobes are almost too bright.


I've seen him around - light freak, lights everywhere:waving: _talk about running up the number of posts_


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks sweet, I like it might have to try something like that


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;496347 said:


> x2. The only thing I don't like is another set of wires to unhook with the plow.


The front is a standard 112v extension cord cut up, the rear plugs into the trailer plug.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

JD Dave;496347 said:


> x2. The only thing I don't like is another set of wires to unhook with the plow.


yup that the olny thing i hate more wire's...other than that looks great


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I like them. I feel sorry for the guy sitting next to you at a light in low car.......


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice light setup and a nice truck.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;496310 said:


> TIR3's on the plows (perfect for in / out of driveways) and facing front on the top. Whelen 600 series linear strobes 90w facing rearward. All adjustable patterns from cab. At night when it is snowing the strobes are almost too bright.


This was already covered in a "Strobe Video Thread" why start a new one?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Very Sweet from the rear... Abit dim in the front but overall...on the KD light scale...B You have to realize...I'm an old Fire Fighter and I've seen some really odd lighting combinations that can be seen for along way!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

not to shabby ,,, like aerosmith in the background ... nice to see another Dodge dressed up ... and the lighting department is good ..... overall .. i score this truck 9.5 out of 10 ..... GOOD JOB LOL ...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Hambrick & Co.;497206 said:


> I like them. I feel sorry for the guy sitting next to you at a light in low car.......


Lights used as needed only. If they are on while driving it is daytime and not on purpose.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wish i had a couple of those on my truck. very nice


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;497238 said:


> This was already covered in a "Strobe Video Thread" why start a new one?


The *subject* here is LED lights *on* the plows because that is what emerges from behind the snowbanks first. It is a safety issue and I thought that more people would do it if they saw it. Strobes cannot handle the vibrations and impact abuse mounted on plows, and forget about wiring them for disconnect. It is a NEW, undiscussed topic. Is THAT a good enough reason for you?








And I want more posts.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Clapper&Company;496617 said:


> Looks sweet, I like it might have to try something like that


Glad to see my idea catching on!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

groundbreakers;497357 said:


> not to shabby ,,, like aerosmith in the background ... nice to see another Dodge dressed up ... and the lighting department is good ..... overall .. i score this truck 9.5 out of 10 ..... GOOD JOB LOL ...


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Makes more sense now, when you responded to my LED thread I thought you meant the lights were on the actual plow, like out on the blade somehow and I was wondering how they weren't always covered with snow if they weren't ripped off in the first place.. hehe.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Yoreally have everything set! I really like how you have everything placed. Not to much, not to little. I think its just perfect!!!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497385 said:


> The *subject* here is LED lights *on* the plows because that is what emerges from behind the snowbanks first. It is a safety issue and I thought that more people would do it if they saw it. Strobes cannot handle the vibrations and impact abuse mounted on plows, and forget about wiring them for disconnect. It is a NEW, undiscussed topic. Is THAT a good enough reason for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All generally the same - lights for visibility.

DFLS - We all want to see pics of your Le Tourneau L-2350 with the strobes/leds post them here........


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;497723 said:


> All generally the same - lights for visibility.
> 
> DFLS - We all want to see pics of your Le Tourneau L-2350 with the strobes/leds post them here........


Must you be so unwilling to see the difference here? Other members are seeing the difference. And they like it.

Loader pics on the tires thread, I was there before here.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks good and a good idea.

I personally would have went with Linear style lights vs TIR but that's JMO.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

How about LED's that flash in the rear(sorry not on a plow) but are cool







those 2" led's flash at random when on.


----------



## jrush (Dec 28, 2007)

Dont know why your getting s*** for talking about strobes and showing pics/vid on a strobe light forum. Anyway looks good, I ordered my whelen hideaways and can't wait to put 'em on


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

jrush;498374 said:


> Dont know why your getting s*** for talking about strobes and showing pics/vid on a strobe light forum. Anyway looks good, I ordered my whelen hideaways and can't wait to put 'em on


OLDER brother. He should post a video of the random flashing 2" grommet mount LEDs. I know they make 4" and up and square flashing LEDs but I could not find any 2". Those would be on my truck already. Unless he has a separate flasher, but then it should not be random flashing.

rjfetz please give us the details, I bet many here with dump bodies will want those. I do.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Eclipse;497777 said:


> Looks good and a good idea.
> 
> I personally would have went with Linear style lights vs TIR but that's JMO.


Linear meaning linear strobes? The vibration and jarring from the plow will make them short-lived.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

DFLS;498967 said:


> Linear meaning linear strobes? The vibration and jarring from the plow will make them short-lived.


Linear meaning Whelen LIN3 vs TIR3's. They are LED with a different housing/reflector.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

DFLS;498967 said:


> Linear meaning linear strobes? The vibration and jarring from the plow will make them short-lived.


I put hide aways in my plow lights "turn signals" 5years ago. Never had to replace a bulb yet "now I will" And its had some good hits "manhole covers"


----------

